# Stock Seed Farms



## jbford (Apr 17, 2009)

*Yes, Stock Seeds is for real*

they had everything I needed in stock at good prices.

got the order in 7 days (Nebraska to Arkansas)

Looks like a good place to get legumes, native grasses, and wildflowers!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

They are for real. I drive by them on my way to one of my beeyards. They are five miles from my house.  I've bought seed there and they are helpful and have a nice variety of wildflowers.


----------

